# doneks



## hasseian_313 (Oct 31, 2009)

do they come muffed and clean legged i have recived a pair from a good friend great looking birds one is muffed and the other isnt the clean legged one has a longer narrow beak and that is the most diffrence ill take pics


----------



## outcold00 (Aug 6, 2007)

I have seen them with and with out muffs. I have alot of friends that fly Doneks.


----------



## hasseian_313 (Oct 31, 2009)

nice to kno


----------

